# Let's talk inline fans....



## Gquebed (Jun 16, 2015)

So I need an 8" inline fan... a quiet one.... and I ran across the Vortex S line series. It is advertised to be 25% to 40% quieter than the usual. And it has a built in backdraft damper. It costs 275 CAN$

But.... this Youtube review shows that when running the dbs aren't less than most others... although, it does say the reverberation is much, much less, which does have a quieting effect...






So I went looking for the next best thing, which for price vs. power and such seems to be the Hurricane... for 141 CAN$

I dunno.... which way to go? Or is there another, better option?

If you have any experience with either of these I'd like to hear from you....


----------



## bellcore (Jun 16, 2015)

I just picked up a hyper fan stealth 8" made by phresh. Its rated at 68 db and I verified this with a free iphone app called db volume. It is long as a duct muffler, 27.2", as it's a regular hyper fan encapsulated in a muffler. We are going to install it this Thursday. At 75 watts, it will save me $8 a week on the elec bill. vs the current fan.


----------



## bellcore (Jun 16, 2015)

This is a good article:
http://growershouse.com/blog/8-inch-inline-fan-comparison-review-and-testing/





EDIT: Other than a db rating of 68, Hyper Fan Stealth has the same performance specs as the regular Hyper Fan.


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw that artilce and checked out some of them....seems to be a big price range....anywhere from 140 to 250.... 

I wonder what the dif in price reflects? Maybe durability?


----------



## bellcore (Jun 17, 2015)

Research, materials, construction, durability, warranty, marketing, distribution, and product differentiation/niche.


----------



## bellcore (Jun 17, 2015)

Also check this this great calculator by one of the RollItup members.

http://bebbo.it/420/


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 17, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Research, materials, construction, durability, warranty, marketing, distribution, and product differentiation/niche.


And this thread is part of it...

...to see what people are using and thier experi3nces...


----------



## bellcore (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is the plate from my current cheap chinese fan. I call BS on the CFM rating. I googled the part number and it showed a 12" fan. The chinese site doesn't list and CFM only RPM which is useless. Stay away.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi there check this ones out. I been using them since 2008 the TD-125 and 150. I'm upgrading them to the silent version on my next run. There is good info out there of growers using them just google it. 
S&P TD Series Inline Fans
S&P TD-SILENT Series Inline Fans





Good luck and happy growing


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 17, 2015)

Those look interesting...


----------



## tightpockt (Jun 17, 2015)

Hyper fan is the way to go. Built in speed controller, half the power, quiet. It's a winner.


----------



## tightpockt (Jun 17, 2015)

tightpockt said:


> Hyper fan is the way to go. Built in speed controller, half the power, quiet. It's a winner.


Oh, and did I mention that it's light and small? Half the size and weight of my panasonic whisperline, just as quiet, moves more air.


----------



## bellcore (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm happy to hear that tightpocket. I was always interested in the panasonic but wasn't sure.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2015)

How many lights do you have?
Imo if your using more than 2 fans dont even worry about trying to hide their presence. I use cheap virtual sun fans at rated 56db
Just my 2 pennies


----------



## bellcore (Jun 17, 2015)

The virtual sun 6" is rated 56db, the 8" is rated 76db about the same as the others.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea op was saying he needs quiet.
None of these are quiet. Even just running one of my 6" fans i cant hide that sound. Thats all i was saying

But those vs fans are real nice imo especially for the price..anyway, carry on


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> How many lights do you have?
> Imo if your using more than 2 fans dont even worry about trying to hide their presence. I use cheap virtual sun fans at rated 56db
> Just my 2 pennies


Its not so much about being stealth as it about sleep. The room is directly beneath my bedroom...lol


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Jun 17, 2015)

bellcore said:


> This is a good article:
> http://growershouse.com/blog/8-inch-inline-fan-comparison-review-and-testing/
> 
> 
> ...


This chart looks nice, and is good for info but is misleading.

All of the cfm is rated at 0 in of w.g. Which is normal, but most of us use fans with a fair amount of resistance in ductwork and filters, and when comparing different fans especially different kinds of fans things get tricky.

Those fan tests where they connect two together are a joke. Nothing scientific to see here.

I have a hurricane fan, and imho it is very cheap. Although I will admit, it has never had any issues.

My favorites are centrifugal fans for most tasks, unless your just moving unrestricted air (which I never seem to be) then I would go hybrid axial like s-line. Well also I would consider hybrid axial for a small area such as maybe a tent, but if scrubbing I would go higher on cfm, and large filter.

If your crafty you can build an enclosure or put your fan somewhere out of the room. Most of the time this isn't feasible though.

- Jiji


----------



## bloodstone (Jun 17, 2015)

IMO those tests are flawed. You need to hook up the carbon filter and the ducting for the test to hold water. The can max fan is the quietest fan I have ever used, the 10 inch and 14 inch fans are unmatched, they are built like a tank and heavy, i think all that steel keeps it quiet. Buy a bigger fan than you need, then get a Variac speed controller and run it about 50 percent, quiet. I haven't tried their 8 inch but I imagine it's the same quality. I have tried the 8 inch hyper fan and that thing is loud at full speed, not so bad with it turned down but it hums a bit.


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 17, 2015)

jijiandfarmgang said:


> This chart looks nice, and is good for info but is misleading.
> 
> All of the cfm is rated at 0 in of w.g. Which is normal, but most of us use fans with a fair amount of resistance in ductwork and filters, and when comparing different fans especially different kinds of fans things get tricky.
> 
> ...


Interesting...a hybred axial like s line for unrestricted air or small tents only? Why is that? 

My space is a 9x5x7 homemade tent with 2 1000s side by side. I plan to pull air from outside the tent through the hoods (each will have its own duct run) then out the tent to a y connecter through the fan and out a window. Is something suitable for an axial type?


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Jun 17, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Interesting...a hybred axial like s line for unrestricted air or small tents only? Why is that?
> 
> My space is a 9x5x7 homemade tent with 2 1000s side by side. I plan to pull air from outside the tent through the hoods (each will have its own duct run) then out the tent to a y connecter through the fan and out a window. Is something suitable for an axial type?


Compare the cfm rates on the graphs at 1" of w.g. (just for comparison not saying you should judge by 1")

http://vortexfanonline.com/pages/s-line

http://vortexfanonline.com/pages/vtx-series

.....Most people use carbon filters, crappy plastic vent hose, lots of bends, poor flow characteristics of light reflectors,negative pressure...It adds up. Thats why I just usually recommend centrifugal.

In your case its probably not a big deal. If your unsure, shoot vortex or similar company an email and ask them which model.

- Jiji


----------



## FreddyFish (Jun 18, 2015)

To further reduce noise level can use insulated ducting or wrap ducting with a layer or two of foil backed insolation. Can also wrap the unit itself in foil backed isolation and seal edges with duct or foil tape.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 18, 2015)

You should use insulated ducting anyway..


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 18, 2015)

jijiandfarmgang said:


> Compare the cfm rates on the graphs at 1" of w.g. (just for comparison not saying you should judge by 1")
> 
> http://vortexfanonline.com/pages/s-line
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link....a real eye opener...


----------



## bellcore (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is some data on the hyper fan 8" and hyper fan stealth 8" This is a pic I took off the box. Definitely listen to Jiji. She knows her stuff.


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 18, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Here is some data on the hyper fan 8" and hyper fan stealth 8" This is a pic I took off the box. Definitely listen to Jiji. She knows her stuff.
> View attachment 3442699


Indeed. You and she took this thread to a whole other level... and the real research begins...

Thanks Jijj ...and you too


----------



## 5x5 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just wanted to thank everyone who added to this thread. It really helped me make a much better decision. I need a dedicated 6 inch fan for scrubbing, and decided to go with the Vortex S-Line based on the research I did because:
A) It should move all the air out of my room about every five minutes or less, which should be plenty.
B) The cost of running the Hyper Fan for one year, 24/7? $98. Cost of Fan? $161.
C) The cost of running other, cheaper, or more powerful fans (e.g. regular Active Air)? $322/yr. Cost of Fan? $80.
D) The cost of running the S-Line? $180. Fan Cost? $167.

As you can see, the cost of running the fan was a big consideration, since it will be the one fan I have to run 24/7, but in the end I decided to split the difference and go with the quieter fan that pushes more air and only costs 6 more dollars to purchase. The total monthly cost is only going to make about a $15 (vs. $8 for the Hyper Fan) difference on my electric bill, but the extra cost of the better fan over a cheaper one at the outset is paid off within the first year.


----------



## avnewb (Aug 12, 2016)

I have an 8" Hyper Fan w/ 39" filter. Has worked great so far. Paid $170 so price, cfm, watts, speed control, noise were all better than most. Might change it up at some point but for now looking at another use for these fans...

A bit off topic, but:
I am installing a flush mount hood vent in my kitchen:
http://www.bestrangehoods.com/store/products/productdetail.aspx?id=b7b66c7a-8d84-42b8-99f3-1630e77c7102
The hood is over priced as are the fans. So figured I would get another inline fan (hood does not have a built in fan).
Will probably go with 10" which should fit in ceiling (12in joists so 11.5"x~15"). 
The Vortex S-line may cost more and use more watts but it certainly looks to move more CFMs under restriction:
@ 1" W.G.
Vortex S-line 10" =781cfm @ 232 watts ~ $280 Noise?
Hyperfan 10" = ~650cfm @175 watts ~ $220 Noise?

http://vortexfanonline.com/pages/s-line
http://www.growwurks.com/images/products/detail/701410.02.jpg

However the Vortex s-line 10" diameter measures 13.279" so unless that mounting bracket can be cut down I dont think will fit.
I am not sure what the restriction is in the hood but it looks like I will be going with a 10" hyperfan; costs less, lower watts, ok CFMs, and fits @10.8" diameter:
https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/fans-ventilation-ducting/hyper-fan

In terms of this thread I would like to know what noise is at min and max for these fans. Both are certainly quite enough for me but I expect the S-line is quieter but then there is the Hyper fan stealth.

I am still undecided as there are other options but seem all are better than OEM.

Great info here that helped me.
Thanks.


----------



## Muleskinner (Aug 13, 2016)

I roll with Fantech FG series - made in the US w/ German motors - the best for noise & power, after 3-4 years they are still running quiet:

http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/Fantech-FG-Series-Inline-Centrifugal-Fans


----------



## bryangtho (Aug 14, 2016)

One of the bet fans are the whispers. I run 3x10 and 1x12inch fans I close the bedroom door and can not hear a thing.
BEST FANS


----------



## rollitupled (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,I can't seem to find it anywhere. Does anyone know what the power draw of the 6'' hyperfan stealth is? I am assuming it is the same as the 6'' hyper fan? Although I can't find it's power draw either,
Trying to work out what my electrics are going to cost 
Thanks


----------



## Commycharb (Oct 31, 2017)

Necromancer here a little early. Any way I have a vortex 8 inch sline fan. Remove the back draft damper and it can pull some air. through 4 different 4 inch filters. any way plenty draw but when you reduce the speed with a speed controller it really starts to hum. more of a changing reverberation. really f-ing annoying actually. it slowly gets louder. wrapped a six inch no name in a towel and in a cardboard box and it was way quieter. thinking of just running the old 6 inch on max cause i think it is quieter. by the way the 8" vortex is in a towel box as well. looked sexy but like all hotter women they make more noise.


----------



## Lance541 (Oct 31, 2017)

Heard a great way for a duct muffler. I'd you take a plastic tote and cut and in take excaust port then dull with packing peanuts it should bring the sound of any fan to a reasonable level. Ecescially if you add a speed controller.


----------



## tstick (Oct 31, 2017)

Really look into the Sun Leaves Wind Tunnel options. They are close to half the price of some of the fans that have been named....and they are extremely quiet. I have the 6" model and I am ordering another 4" model.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 1, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> So I need an 8" inline fan... a quiet one.... and I ran across the Vortex S line series. It is advertised to be 25% to 40% quieter than the usual. And it has a built in backdraft damper. It costs 275 CAN$
> 
> But.... this Youtube review shows that when running the dbs aren't less than most others... although, it does say the reverberation is much, much less, which does have a quieting effect...
> 
> ...


The biggest issue with the fans sound carrying is the vibrations being transferred more than the actual sound of the fan. Hang the fan using bungie cords. Not just any bungies either but the heavy duty single black band ones. The others stretch out and lose their elasticity. The band's will soak up the vibration instead of letting it carry through walls and what not. This is the same "high tech" sound deadening system used for some submarine systems.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 1, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> The biggest issue with the fans sound carrying is the vibrations being transferred more than the actual sound of the fan. Hang the fan using bungie cords. Not just any bungies either but the heavy duty single black band ones. The others stretch out and lose their elasticity. The band's will soak up the vibration instead of letting it carry through walls and what not. This is the same "high tech" sound deadening system used for some submarine systems.


This works great for vibrations sounds and i use chains


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 1, 2017)

Instead of penuts use spray foam... fill that thing up and you can hear a pindrop next to it on full blast!!! Not that penuts wouldnt work, but i think the spay foam really isolates the vibration. 

People often concerned it will get hot, it wont. The motor is in line with the fan its cooled by the air it moves through itself... 

I used the box mine came in instead of tote, then affixed foiled Styrofoam over it taping seams with that metalic plenum tape, looks pretty legit not all janky and quiet quiet quiet, and its just an amazon middle of road no brand fan.


----------

